# What is your opinion on Tosh.O?



## Dragonfurry (Feb 17, 2012)

I am quite curious about what people think of the show. I like it because the guy is funny and dresses nice.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 17, 2012)

I enjoy his stand-up, but the show seems reminiscent of all those youtube channels that exist already (Ex: Raywilliamwhateverhisnameis) that just show a video that exists and make commentary on it. Meh.


----------



## SiLJinned (Feb 17, 2012)

I have no idea who this person is.

*is useless post*


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2012)

Reminds me of 4chan. There are genuinely funny moments but he seems to equate offensiveness with funny and it gets old. Wow women are dumb and cant drive so edgey. Black k people like chicken? How modern!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 17, 2012)

It passes the time.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 17, 2012)

I can only really watch it with friends - It's one of those shows that's not funny on its own. 

Tosh's stand up has been way better than his show, for the same reasons as above - He shoots for as much offensiveness as he can legally get away with, rather than being more subtle about it. I'm surprised he doesn't have a segment, "How offensive can we get?" or something that'd make perfect sense for his show.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't really like Tosh.0. Like Thingy said, it's basically just Raywilliamjohnson and those other video-reviewing Youtube channels, (which I never really liked anyway, 'cause while they're great for cluing me in to the viral videos that I'm oblivious of, I feel like it takes something away from their jokes when they're making them about something that's already funny. Usually those videos went viral for a reason,) but on TV.


----------



## triage (Feb 17, 2012)

guy who can be funny who wastes his time being unfunny by stealing random videos from youtube and adding stupid "witty" commentary

he and RWJ and all these other vbloggers can stop... doing things

[video=youtube;64cWzSaiaWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cWzSaiaWQ&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdDMrncAy4U

Is it really even still on?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who absolutely despises this show?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 17, 2012)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 17, 2012)

The first season was alright, then it got old quickly. Each season he got more and more pretentious and it was easy to get bored of

"Look at me. I'm being a douche."
ha. yeah
"Ooh funny video. Moar douchebaggery and throw in a sexist comment."
...woo.
"Another vomiting video! RACIST COMMENT! I'M THE BEST FUCKING GUY EVER!"
...nope.

I can't tell what his actual personality is, but i got pretty much sick of his jokes after a few minutes.
Like they said though, stand up has a more refined execution and less of what really makes him redundant


----------



## Cult (Feb 17, 2012)

Tosh.0 is an overrated comedy show, along with Family Guy and The Daily Show. If you want a good comedy show, watch Red Dwarf.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 17, 2012)

I reserve my opinions for things that actually took effort to produce.


----------



## veeno (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it is a pretty funny show.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the opinions on this show. I appreciate it!!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 18, 2012)

At first I thought it wouldnt last long. Then later on I find that it's the second-most watched/popular show in Comedy Central (south Park is #1). It certainly beats Daily Show and Colbert Report re-runs. 
But they seriously went over the line with the stripper-Granny. My Mother was in the room when that bit came on. Her disgust was indescribable yet understandable.


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> At first I thought it wouldnt last long. Then later on I find that it's the second-most watched/popular show in Comedy Central (south Park is #1). It certainly beats Daily Show and Colbert Report re-runs.
> But they seriously went over the line with the stripper-Granny. My Mother was in the room when that bit came on. Her disgust was indescribable yet understandable.



Your poor mother, she's probably scarred for life for watching that.


----------



## shteev (Feb 18, 2012)

Tosh.0 and threads related to TV shows on this forum are alike. Hateful and redundant.


----------



## Conker (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like the show though I haven't been keeping up with the new season at all. Just haven't had the time really. I should make an effort to catch the reruns.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 19, 2012)

It's a half hour of some guy dictating his youtube comments :\


----------



## Pine (Feb 19, 2012)

I get a few laughs from it but most of it is unfunny.


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2012)

It's a damn shame that he's going to be remembered for this instead of his amazing standup.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 20, 2012)

tosh is a true /b/tard

he even emits his show sucks


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 20, 2012)

Watchin it by yourself its ok, but me and a buddy watch it, it becomes so much funnier. Ha, sprinkler striper, too funy. Its an allright show.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a poor man's version of The Soup imo... I haven't been able to get through an episode yet :\ Not that I've tried very many times


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 21, 2012)

It's one of the funnier things on TV.
Which isn't saying much.
But it _is_.


----------



## fumblesquid (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, he is pretty good at herding retards with his sub-par penis, but that was never a good thing.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely hilarious he's done some pretty crazy things. Very witty it's hard to see what stance he really takes. I really don't think anything is sacred to him. He'll say something that seems to be gay bashing and the next thing you know he's letting a naked man give him back massages and what not. I dunno just shows you (well me) you can't take things to serious.


----------

